# My first IUI - isn't going the way I hoped it would



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Really confused, annoyed and alittle upset !

It's been a long road so far, I'm disabled and its taken two years of tests and doctors appointments to get funding for fertility treatment and finally 4 months ago I got a yes - funding for 3x IUI and 3 x IVF ! I was / am so happy to have this chance to be a mother. My disability means I can not actually have sex ( due to issues with my hips ) so this is my only chance to be a mother.

This is my first cycle ( natural without medication )  I starter with 3 follicles and now I'm only down to one.

I've had all the signs of ovulation but no actual lh surge? is this normal? its so confusing the nurses at the hospital are great but they are so busy and hard to get hold of, I feel like I would be taking up to much time asking them all these questions but I have so many questions in my head.

To add to the problem I'm single, i started this process with a partner but the relationship broke down just before I applied for funding so although my family are great theres only so much ovulation, donor sperm, cycle talk you can do with people who are not directly involved and just as unsure of the answers as you xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi JO81  


Didn't want to read and run.  I'm also single.  I only had one undersized follicle for my second IUI which resulted in the huge toddler you can see in the piccy on the left!  I was prescribed a trigger injection to ensure ovulation as I never registered a surge due to my crazy hormone levels.  Feel free to ask any other questions.  I used to always come away from the clinic with a million things I wish I'd asked.  It's brilliant that you have got funding and I wish you all the luck in the world   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi JO81

Well done for getting funding!  One follicle is entirely normal for a natural cycle.  Have you been using OPKs to detect your LH surge?  Are you testing twice a day (morning and evening)?  Are you using cheap "internet" sticks or branded ones? (I find the branded ones e.g. Clearblue are better.)  When you say "all the signs of ovulation", do you mean cervical mucus - or ovulation pain - or something else?  When are they basting you - or have you already been basted?  Have you ever monitored your cycle before, and if so, have you detected an LH surge before?  Do you know which day of your cycle you normally ovulate - or are your cycles irregular?  Sorry for all the questions - it is a learning curve when you first start!

As Upsy says, if you don't have a natural LH surge you can take a trigger shot (in many ways easier as you can control the timing) - but it may be that you are having one but have missed it or the sticks are not picking it up. What has the clinic advised?

Good luck with it   

B xx


----------



## gibs (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi JO81, Bethany's given some great advice below, but just wanted to add my experience in case it helps.

On my last IUI cycle I was absolutely convinced I ovulated before the IUI took place, as I had the cervical mucus, ovulation pains etc. which all pointed to ovulation happening. So this time around I used OPKs for a few days beforehand so I'd know if I was surging early (Wilco do some cheap OPKs, much cheaper than the ones in Boots, so it's worth stocking up with these). I've been testing late morning and evening to make sure I didn't miss the surge. And what I've discovered is that I've been getting ovulation pains, cervical mucus and sore boobs a good 4-5 days before ovulation is likely to happen - I think because the drugs I've been given have made my ovaries more tender and so I can feel every twinge! If it wasn't for the scans and OPKs, I'd have been convinced I'd already ovulated.

So what I'm saying is that our bodies can really confuse us, especially on medicated cycles when the drugs mess with what would normally happen, so try not to worry too much if it seems like the ovulation symptoms and lh surge aren't happening at the same time.

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a ramble, hope it helped in some way  . Well done on getting the funding, and do come and join us on the *IUI girls ttc* thread if you'd like to - it's a very supportive place and full of ladies going through the same thing, so a great place to ask questions or just have a rant if you need to!

Gibs x


----------

